
Coinbase and Shift Payments Release First US-Issued Bitcoin Visa Card - dcawrey
https://www.zapchain.com/a/l/i-just-ordered-the-first-us-issued-bitcoin-debit-card-with-my-coinbase-account/16NNqud1fO
======
matthewbauer
Maybe I'm missing something but what's the point of Bitcoin if all of your
payments are going through a credit card company?

